# Wie komplex wäre eine Wecker-Applikation?



## -frank (21. Aug 2007)

ich wollte fragen, wie man eine Wecker-Applikation für aktuelle Handys implementieren kann, ob dies sehr schwer wäre, sehr viel Aufwand bedeuten würde, etc. Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen: ich erwarte keinen fertigen Quellcode von euch 
aber ich wollte von euch, die ihr euch schon mit mobilen Java-Programmen bereits auskennt, fragen wie komplex ihr das ganze einschätzt. ich habe NULL erfahrung mit der entwicklungen von mobilen applikationen, weiß quasi nix über die MicroEdition. ich kann aber Java und einige andere sprachen.
Mich würde speziell interessieren, ob man zum Beispiel (einfachen) Zugriff auf Vibracall hat bzw. Klingeltöne abspielen kann und ob man dafür sorgen müsste, dass das Weckerprogramm regelmäßig aufgerufen wird (um die Uhrzeit zu checken) oder aber ob es im Hintergrund laufen kann und ob das die komplexität sehr erhöht.

ps: ja, ich weiß, jedes handy hat nen wecker , aber mich würde es einfach interessieren wie komplex sowas (in die richtung) wäre und wie lange ihr (für einen Java Programmierer) Einarbeitungszeit einschätzt, um sowas zustande zu bringen (also gibts für solche dinge vorgefertigte APIs, wo man sich schnell einarbeiten kann oder muss man sich da schon monate damit beschäftigen, sehr viel selbst coden, etc.)

Danke schon mal!


----------



## ice-breaker (21. Aug 2007)

Leider kann auf einem Handy ein Java-Programm noch nicht im hintergrund laufen weshalb es dazu dauerhaft gestartet sein muss, und das würde so viel Strom fressen, dass es wahrscheinlich nur noch an der Steckdose hängen würde 
Auf das Vibrieren hat man Zugriffe, auf die Klingeltöne leider nicht.
Also wenn du noch nicht programmieren kannst wird es denke ich schon recht schwer werden.


----------



## Jockel (21. Aug 2007)

@ice-breaker: Deine erste Aussage ist falsch! Neuere Handys bieten mittels Push-Registry sehr wohl an, dass das Midlet im Hintergrund läuft.
Vibration ist zwar vorgesehen, allerdings gibt die Spezifikation lediglich an, dass es eine Methode geben muss, nicht jedoch, was diese machen muss... Konsequenz: viele Geräte machen einfach gar nichts.

Prinzipiell könnte man mit etwas J2ME Erfahrung einen Prototypen in einem halben Tag zusammenzimmern... Ohne Erfahrung? Mach' eine Woche draus.


----------



## -frank (22. Aug 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ice-breaker: Deine erste Aussage ist falsch! Neuere Handys bieten mittels Push-Registry sehr wohl an, dass das Midlet im Hintergrund läuft.
> Vibration ist zwar vorgesehen, allerdings gibt die Spezifikation lediglich an, dass es eine Methode geben muss, nicht jedoch, was diese machen muss... Konsequenz: viele Geräte machen einfach gar nichts.
> 
> Prinzipiell könnte man mit etwas J2ME Erfahrung einen Prototypen in einem halben Tag zusammenzimmern... Ohne Erfahrung? Mach' eine Woche draus.



ne woche, also. okay. derzeit ist es für mich eh nicht wirklich aktuell, aber wollte mal ne ungefähre schätzung haben wie lange man sich da einzuarbeiten hätte. danke an euch beide!


----------



## ice-breaker (22. Aug 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ice-breaker: Deine erste Aussage ist falsch! Neuere Handys bieten mittels Push-Registry sehr wohl an, dass das Midlet im Hintergrund läuft.



sry, aber da dies nicht im Standard-MIDP enthalten ist, war mir das nicht bekannt, da ist dann aber wieder die Frage wie das verbreitet ist, wenn man das mehr als für ein Handy programmieren will


----------



## The_S (23. Aug 2007)

Für alle Handys: definitiv unmöglich
Speziallisiert auf ein Handy: Je nach Gerät möglich

Auf welchem Handy soll die Wecker app denn laufen (zumal die meisten Handys ja ohnehin schon einen Wecker haben ???:L )


----------

